# Master tubing



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

I´ve noticed that the latest model of the Master X-Light does´nt feature a Columbus Gilco tubing decal. The decal only states Colnago Master tubing. I´m wondering if this is still being produced by Columbus or is there another supplier of Master tubing today?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

yes it is..

From Wrenchscience site...


The Master X Light is made out of Columbus DT 15V steel tubeset developed by Colnago and Columbus together in 2003. The frame is assembled via stunning chromed lugs for the purist who wants that classic ride that only comes from a lugged steel frame. Details include hand painted logos and detailing on the lugs, chrome chain stays, classic paint schemes, and the always beautiful Colnago logo on the one inch head tube.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty sure they would need to note any tubing changes to the frame if they were going to use anything other than what they have always used on the Master x-lite. If it showed up without those tubes and profiles people would cry foul quickly.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my bike shop's saying the opposite... that its different.. and better. I already have a Master X Light myself. I can smell sales talk a mile away, and the LBS is trying to convince me that the Master Saronni is so much different and better than my Master X Light. \The supposed rumor is that Columbus Gilco was ditched and a different brew of DT 15V was used. I'm confused and there's no verification on my part. I do know that there are different variations of Columbus Gilco, and they are not all the same. The original Master (curved fork), Master Piu, Master Olympic/Light and Master X Light... they all use different tubing. BUT.. the common denominator is that they all have a Columbus Gilco sticker. The new frame makes no mention of Columbus at all. So, I wouldn't be surprised if the Master X Light now is better than the Master X Light of 1998 through 2006 (when the ill-fated Master Carbon was released).


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> LBS is trying to convince me that the Master Saronni is so much different and better than my Master X Light.


He's right, the paint scheme alone makes it so much better than any other master xl.:thumbsup:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Weighs no less though. And that fork still weighs about the same as a Litespeed Ghisallo frame. I just put down half the price of one of those myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> Weighs no less though. And that fork still weighs about the same as a Litespeed Ghisallo frame. I just put down half the price of one of those myself.



No one interested in the weight of a bike would be looking at the Master anyway.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I swear that the steel fork tracks better than the carbon fork of the EPS. Or .. horrors.. was it the headtube that was flexy on that frame?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never had a Master with steel fork, though that's what I would get if I got another. I had the carbon bladed fork with steel steerer which never made any sense to me.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> Weighs no less though. And that fork still weighs about the same as a Litespeed Ghisallo frame. I just put down half the price of one of those myself.


So buy a litespeed.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> I swear that the steel fork tracks better than the carbon fork of the EPS. Or .. horrors.. was it the headtube that was flexy on that frame?


I think it rides better w/ a carbon fork. Thats just my opinion though. I don't think it looks bad either.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> So buy a litespeed.



I excuse you for your enthusiasm. I told you I just bought my fifth and sixth Master steel frames, and my 12th and 13th Colnagos. Relax on the sacarsm please. Even after I die, please make sure Litespeeds are kept far away from my grave.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> I excuse you for your enthusiasm. I told you I just bought my fifth and sixth Master steel frames, and my 12th and 13th Colnagos. *Relax on the sacarsm please.* Even after I die, please make sure Litespeeds are kept far away from my grave.


?????? What is sacarsm. I'll relax on it when i know what it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the looks of the steel fork on the current classic schemes like saronni, zabel and merckx. But I would still prefer carbon on the black and white one I had and a few othes.


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> ...."BUT.. the common denominator is that they all have a Columbus Gilco sticker. The new frame makes no mention of Columbus at all....".


Exactly iyeoh, this is what I wanted to find out more about. On the newest MXL (2010) there is just a sticker saying "Colnago-Master tubing" nothing more!? Makes me wonder who supplies the tubing if it´s not Columbus..Gilco themselves perhaps, Dedacciai or Tange?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

mike01 said:


> Exactly iyeoh, this is what I wanted to find out more about. On the newest MXL (2010) there is just a sticker saying "Colnago-Master tubing" nothing more!? Makes me wonder who supplies the tubing if it´s not Columbus..Gilco themselves perhaps, Dedacciai or Tange?


Really? Please own or at least see the bikes in person before you spread false info. Oh wait, this is RBR. My bad.



Sorry, my camera is old and crap.

From the Colnago site. Unless they are liars, it's still Columbus..My Pegoretti doesn't have a Spirit sticker even though the Gita site shows one on the frame.

MASTER X-LIGHT Steel
Steel is real! This statement is made for the Colnago Master X Light, this frame has been part of the Colnago collection for more than 20 years, and it has won most of all the International races in the professional race calendar. Made in Italy with DT15V steel the master shaped tubes and the chromed lugs the Master X Light still is in great demand. For the 2010 season the Master X Light will be offered with the 1” steel chrome Precisa or the Street Carbon fork. Master is available in 16 sizes and three colors.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Really? Please own or at least see the bikes in person before you spread false info. Oh wait, this is RBR. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my camera is old and crap.


That sticker is no longer present...it's this now.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kytyree said:


> I've never had a Master with steel fork, though that's what I would get if I got another. I had the carbon bladed fork with steel steerer which never made any sense to me.


Same...if I ever need a new fork I think I'd do the precisa steel just for looks alone. My Flash fork is great, but it's not all that much lighter.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

chuckice said:


> That sticker is no longer present...it's this now.


Maybe yours is fake.. lol ...I have seen 7 in person. They all had Columbus stickers on them..


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Look at all the pictures from chuckies post. You will see the columbus sticker down by the crank.


Are you talking about the pix from my thread?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183549
If so there is no columbus sticker by the crank...there is the brand + iso info and a warning.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Maybe yours is fake.. lol ...I have seen 7 in person. They all had Columbus stickers on them..


Look at Colnago America...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

chuckice said:


> Look at Colnago America...


Glad I bought mine in Italy...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Glad I bought mine in Italy...


What are you talking about? They're all made in Italy...they changed the stickers.  As to what kind of tubing they use now...who knows but most of what I've seen/read indicates it's Columbus DT15V. Regardless, it's still Colnago fab with new sticker style.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

chuckice said:


> What are you talking about? They're all made in Italy...they changed the stickers. As to what kind of tubing they use now...who knows. *But it's still Colnago fab with new sticker style. :rolleyes*:


So the types of tubing doesn't matter? Priceless. The guy wants to know if it's still Columbus D tubing. I'm sure it matters to him. It certainly matters to me. 

Colnago fab.. You're funny


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> So the types of tubing doesn't matter? Priceless The guy wants to kn ow if it's still Columbus D tubing. I'm sure it matters to him. It certainly matters to me.
> 
> Colnago fab.. You're funny


You said "glad I bought mine in Italy" as if buying it here vs there makes a difference...that's what I was addressing.


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Really? Please own or at least see the bikes in person before you spread false info. Oh wait, this is RBR. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Really? Please own or at least see the bikes in person before you spread false info. Oh wait, this is RBR. My bad.
> 
> 
> Listen, I don´t try to spread false info at all! I have owned several Masters and Master Olympics and I just want to find out what the f--k the this latest version is built with!
> Pardon me, I´ll get in contact with Colnago themselves and see what they have to say about it, then I´ll get back to you guys.


I already posted what they have to say about it.:thumbsup: 

Made in Italy with DT15V steel the master shaped tubes and the chromed lugs the Master X Light still is in great demand. For the 2010 season the Master X Light will be offered with the 1” steel chrome Precisa or the Street Carbon fork. Master is available in 16 sizes and three colors.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

mike01 said:


> I´ll get in contact with Colnago themselves and see what they have to say about it, then I´ll get back to you guys.


Maybe you should have tried that first.:idea:


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got my MacBook back from Apple because as you know from watching TV Apples unlike PCs never have issues. Anyway I'm late to the party as a result. Even if Colnago is having their tubing drawn elsewhere--which per the website they're not and lying to the entire planet is probably not good for business--it'll still be to the same specs and quality standards. Having said that---I have a Saronni with a Columbus decal and it's now worth twice as much due to a 10 cent sticker. Bidding will begin for frame only at let's say....

dk


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Same...if I ever need a new fork I think I'd do the precisa steel just for looks alone. My Flash fork is great, but it's not all that much lighter.



Your Flash fork looks gorgeous on your bike. Your bike is an entirely different story. Its also got to be at least 500 grams lighter (about one pound). if not more.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

89dk said:


> I just got my MacBook back from Apple because as you know from watching TV Apples unlike PCs never have issues. Anyway I'm late to the party as a result. Even if Colnago is having their tubing drawn elsewhere--which per the website they're not and lying to the entire planet is probably not good for business--i*t'll still be to the same specs and quality standards.* Having said that---I have a Saronni with a Columbus decal and it's now worth twice as much due to a 10 cent sticker. Bidding will begin for frame only at let's say....
> 
> dk


Tube sets have a HUGE effect on ride characteristics. Even two "high quality" tube sets will feel very different. I'm sure thats why the OP asked.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Tube sets have a HUGE effect on ride characteristics. Even two "high quality" tube sets will feel very different. I'm sure thats why the OP asked.


Agreed for most bike companies but not Colnago. Despite bike magazine reviewers claims and attempts to sell magazines no one is going to feel the difference at the Colnago standard. If Reynolds and Columbus drew the same tubeset to the same Colnago level a reviewer would be unable to say which is which on an unlabeled bike test. We're not talking China $1500 bikes here we're talking Colnago Master--they're only going to buy/build the highest level tubeset. They're not going to use tubing with impurities from a second rate manufacturer down the street to save a buck. They have a reputation to protect. But really it's all moot since they're using Columbus anyway.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

89dk said:


> But really it's all moot since they're using Columbus anyway.


indeed,,,


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

mike01 said:


> ClassicSteel71 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Please own or at least see the bikes in person before you spread false info. Oh wait, this is RBR. My bad.
> ...


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

chuckice said:


> mike01 said:
> 
> 
> > Did they respond? Maybe Colnago America can answer this for us....
> ...


----------

